# Tyranids vs Dark Angels



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I will be battling a Dark Angels player on Saturday, and I have zero experience with the new codex. Can anyone here give me some tips on what to watch out for or units that I should take? The game is going to be 1500-2000.


----------



## Viciator (Jul 12, 2012)

It really depends on what he's gonna bring. 

The problem with fighting DA players is that he can roll with 3 things (or a combination of two of the 3 things or all 3 too):

Deathwing - Terminators that can deep strike on the first or second turn without reserves roll and can shoot their weapons as if it's twin linked when they deep strike (let alone be able to shoot at more than 1 unit when they wish to).

Those terminators that can deepstrike are the normal terminators from all the SM Codices and you can choose to make them either Assault or Shooty ones.

They WILL be scoring units because their leader, Belial makes them troops.

The other only Elite option of Terminators are DW Knights which are damage soakers (they gain +1 Toughness when in base contact with two+ other Knights and a 3+ invul save from thunder shields).

So you'd need a lot of armour penetration.. So Genestealers, Warriors, Zoanthropes and Hive Guards (Carnifexes as well).

As for Ravenwing, they also all have T5 because they are on bikes but they are easier to kill because they have normal SM armour.

Go for anti-cover weapons to not give them the Jinx advantage and try and get close to them with CC because they are more shooty than close combatty. 

A Harpy or a Winged Hive Tyrant will be really useful against flyers and just against everything in general because the DA Ravenwing don't really have AA weapons.

Then of course you may have a mixture of that or the addition of normal DA troops and these are just the same as all other SM armies.

Either way, I think Zoanthropes and Hive Guards are a must (1 Zoanthropes brood of 3 and 2 Hive Guard broods of 3 - 480 points in total). I think taking a Winged Hive Tyrant with a screen of gargoyles will also be useful. 

As for troops, I would suggest going with Warriors or Genestealers or Hormagaunts with Toxin Sacs (Termagaunts won't really be able to do much against MEQs).

Then take a Trygon or a Carnifex for heavy support 

Cheers!


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I really have no idea what he will be using. 

This is the list I am thinking about for 1,500. If the game is more points then I'll add more Hive Guard and/or a Trygon. 

Hive Tyrant with wings, built for combat. 

Doom of Malan'Tai in a spore, his large blast can deal with termies. 

one squad of three Hive Guard, take away cover saves. 

For troops I was thinking three squads of 10 Termagaunts, and three Tervigons with Toxin Sacs. I know Termies wouldn't be too useful against Marines, but I'll outnumber him by so many it'll be crazy. 

Then for fast attack I'll have 5 Shrikes, all with lashwhips and boneswords. These are the guys that will do the real heavy hitting against terminators. I'll have to be careful with them, because they are quite fragile, but that's a minimum of 15 attacks where I will be striking first and they will not get saves. 

he Hive Tyrant will be accompanying the Shrikes in any combats they get into, ideally. So that combination should wipe any terminators. 


As for the Ravenwing. The Hive Guard will have their hands full, but the flying Hive Tyrant and Shrikes will be able to assault them quickly if I am smart in positioning. Again, Doom of Malan'Tai will soak the bikes up. Same tactic with the Tervigons and Termagaunts, just swarm the bikes.


----------



## Viciator (Jul 12, 2012)

Sounds nice  I do suggest to get a Gargoyle screen (10-15 gargoyles) and then Toxin Sacs on all 3 Tervigons so the Termagaunts they'd produce would have them as well (wounding on 4+ would be of much help against MEQs) and then also give it Catalyst for the FNP which would also be important against the firepower 

Good luck!


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd add a twin devourer to your tyrant as he might bring a flyer and these are good on armour ten (rear) and ok against the rest. I woulnt send warriors/shikes into thunder hammer termies just drown them in toxic gaunts as one hammer hit = one dead warrior. I've never used a tervi so can't say on them but I seem to do ok with a spod of 15 termagants with devourers. A fex(screamer or dakka) trygon/mawlock (depending on points) two units of hormas(toxin, adrenal) a prime and stealers to fill points.
Either way good luck.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I'll probably add the Devs to the Hive Tyrant, AV10 fliers shouldn't be too hard to scrap. 

I didn't even think about the double strength from the hammers, thanks for mentioning that. I'll probably throw Termagaunts at them, and maybe if they lose some numbers sending in the Shrikes to finish them off. Because the Shrikes are awesome against Terminators, just not ones with S8. What they really specialize in are those pesky Grey Knight Terminators with Halberds.


----------

